# Further medical issues



## BDTyre (29 Sep 2004)

Here's what I got today:

"Dear BDTyre,

I have reviewed the medical records accompanying your application to join the...CF including the recent notes from your family physician and Pulmonary function test and methacholine challenge test.  These documents can not rule out exercise induced asthma and you still require ventolin on as needed basis....

Your case could be reconsidered once a detailed current assemsment from a respirologist is provided.  This assessment should include copies of any diagnostic medical testing that may be conducted including exercise stress test.  It should also include a statement identifying any limitations to your physical activities and the type of follow-up required...."

Here's the thing: my doctor did not tell the CF what he told me.  I asked him if I would need any additional testing, including an exercise test.  He said no, it would be necessary.  I asked him if he would advise the discontinuance of medication, he asked why I was still using it if I didn't have asthma.  As such, I haven't used my medication since March.

However, the letter he wrote to the CF was basically a brief history of my childhood asthma and the statement that the test results indicate I MAY not have asthma.

I can exceed the CF physical requirements without having any difficulties breathing.  I exercise on a very regular basis without problems.  However, I have a feeling I will still have to go through yet more tests, something I don't feel to be necessary.  I'm also concerned about whether or not I'll have to repeat the PFT and methacholine tests.

Any advice on this one?


----------



## MikeM (29 Sep 2004)

Get ready for more tests is what I can say by the looks of that.. unless you can possibly get your doctor to write a more detailed description of your medical status.


----------



## BDTyre (29 Sep 2004)

The problem is that I do not see my doctor very often.  He is located at best a 50 minute round trip from where I live, and he is quite busy.  Up until the time I got my own car it was almost impossible to get in to see him.  There was a point at which I did not see him for about two or three years, and the only time he ever heard from me was when my perscription needed to be renewed.  As such, my doctor had a very hard time believing I don't have asthma.  So getting a more detailed history from him is not likely.  I should add another thing: my doctor seemed in no way to discourage me from maintaining or increasing my level of physical activity.

I'll try phoning Borden in the morning and explain some things to them and see what they say.


----------



## combat_medic (29 Sep 2004)

OK, here's a little summation (based on your posts).

You do not believe you have asthma, even though you are currently taking asthma medication. You took both tests which indicated that you might have asthma, and even your doctor was not able to rule it out completely. So, other than your word that you don't _think_ you have asthma or require the meds, the CF has NOTHING conclusive on which to rule out possible repiratory problems. Until such a time as you can produce documented results that state for certain that you do not have asthma, they will assume you do, as it is the safest, and, for the time being, most logical conclusion. Inconclusive test results and a wishy washy letter from your GP saying, effectively "he may or may not have asthma and it may or may not be a problem" are hardly enough to support your case for admission.

If the CF wants further tests, then you have to go through them if you want your application to be processed. If you are unwilling or unable to provide the recruiters with the information they require, then you should withdraw your application.


----------



## BDTyre (29 Sep 2004)

Well, its more like this: my doctor told me not to take my medication, my doctor told me that I don't have asthma.  As to why he indicated something different to Borden, I have no idea.  I haven't taken any medication since my doctor told me not to -before that, the only reason I took was because I didn't have the official word from my doctor not to take it.  I didn't want to arbitrarily cease using my medication without consulting my doctor, so until he told me stop, I stayed on.

Again, I'm not sure why he told Borden something different than what he told me; I'm also not sure why he did not mention I was no longer on medication.  Maybe to cover his own ass in case I had a recurrence and blamed it on him?  He seems to think I'm fully capable of doing anything the army needs to me do, but he doesn't want to seem to tell tham that.

I will go through the tests anyway, because I obviously have no choice (short of giving up) and I doubt my doctor will write a better note.  Is it my fault?  Possibly, only in that perhaps seeing my doctor more often would have cleared this up.  But I've had several medical professionals -including my doctor- tell me I don't have asthma, that I don't need medication and that there would be no point in an exercise stress test.


----------



## fleeingjam (29 Sep 2004)

Ok ive seen too many people suffer from this problem-

Look dude, this is what i did, My GP recommended a respiroligist/chest specialist (same thing i think). What happens in the PFT is that they test your lung capacity, now once that had been test a couple times, you take the methacoline tests. Different strenghts of the antihistamine are applied, basicly everytime they will see if you are falling under what your initial capacity was. This is how they can tell if you have asthma or not. My test proved negative, which means as of sept, 23,2004 at the age of 17, I Usman Syed have no traces of asthma concluding i do not have asthma. Now these test results along with a report created from the Hospital your test we done at is all you should need. Now dude this is where i may seem like a jerk but its the truth. If you know you have asthma, you should really consider what you are doing. At BMQ there is no such thing as timeouts for inhalers, to take this a level further, suppose your in a firefight and you need to run or escape and you begin to have an asthma attack you automatically have become a burden for your unit. I want to join the army because i want to be a benefit and not a burden. I knew i didnt have asthma because i havent used my inhales forever. Now im not saying you do or dont but those test will truly prove if you do or not. Plus you cant just let your GP talk to em, hes a GP not a respirologist. So what i suggest is is that you see a specialist have them do your tests and then make them write and sign a letter to Borden. Dont give the Med staff a reason, be clear in what you say.


----------



## BDTyre (29 Sep 2004)

I've been through both the PFT and methacholine tests, and both came as negative as did yours Usman, meaning I don't have asthma.   However, the people at Borden tell me these tests can't rule out EXERCISE induced asthma, and they want me to see a respirologist and do at the very least an exercise stress test (In other words, they are aware I don't have reactive asthma or a lung obstruction but they feel that I may have exercise induced asthma).   I have contacted Borden to see exactly what they need, as I do not feel I should be required to take the PFT and methacholine tests again.

Now I have no problem going back to the pulmonary function lab at the hospital at which my tests were done and have them do an exercise test.   I have no problem going to a respirologist; I do have a problem redoing tests for which I have recent and negative results.

I'll spare the painful details, but I am becoming quite frustrated with the poor attitude I have received from the officers in Borden.   I realize that they are overworked and likely quite stressed out; however, that gives them no excuse to treat me poorly.   Nor does it give them an excuse to give me incorrect, or incomplete information, or even fail to answer a straightforward question.

I am prepared to take the steps they require of me.   It seems to me that my post probably was not suited to this forum: part of the problem here lies with my family physician and his reluctance to a)readily accept the test results of the PFT and methacholine challenge; b)book me for an exercise induced asthma test when I suggested it; and c)commit to what he has told me.   Part of the problem perhaps lies with me in that I should have either put in much more of an effort to see my doctor on a regular basis or switched to a doctor that was more convenient for me to reach.

I thank everyone for their adivce, and I apologize for inflicting this confusing situation upon everyone.   I will contact Borden again if I don't hear back from them in the near future and follow through with what they want.


----------



## fleeingjam (30 Sep 2004)

Good, idea, the only difference between our rejection letters was that they rejected me for Reactive Airway Disease, and these tests accoring to you rule that out. Sodo u think that makes a difference?


----------



## BDTyre (30 Sep 2004)

I'm not sure if it makes a difference.  Reactive airway disease sounds very non-specific.  Exercise induced asthma is quite specific, and it is often something that people can outgrow.  I'm not sure if reactive airway disease is similar.  In the end, it seems like all Borden wants is conclusive proof that the problem is either gone or will not affect your performance.


----------



## Morpheus32 (1 Oct 2004)

If you are not sure in your mind, ask specifically what tests you need to do to clarify your situation.  If you can not provide the information, or rule out their concerns, you will be rejected medically.  The onus is on you.

The CF has to confident you will not have problems once you are in training or in a unit.  It does not do the CF any good to have you trained but unemployable because you have asthma.

Find out was has to be done and do it if you are serious about joining....

Jeff
ex MCC


----------



## BDTyre (1 Oct 2004)

I have phoned Borden and will phone again and again until I can actually get ahold of someone....  Hopefully this time they can provide me with a straight answer.


----------



## fleeingjam (3 Oct 2004)

They love to keep a symbolic meaning to there letters   almost like a mystery book the suspence rolls on and on.


----------

